# Indian Lake/Lucy's Pond



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

Would someone be nice enough to tell me where Lucy's Pond is located at Indian Lake? I would appreciate it.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

How about a picture? You'll find it on the NorthWest shoreline south of the Campground.

MC


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

access is closest from blackhawk ramp.


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you both very much--I can now go right to it.


----------

